# C&E Mess Dress Question



## EW (17 Jun 2005)

Quick question on C&E Mess Dress.  Anyone know iif the Jimmy collar dogs worn on the Mess Dress are the same as the Service Dress Jimmies?  In other words, are there Mess Dress miniture collar dogs?  Can't see any on the kit shop web site, but looking for confirmation?

vvv ... Cheers ...


----------



## Line Staff (20 Jun 2005)

If your are in Kingston, go to the museum. The guy there will set you up with everything you need. He gave me the specifications (Annex A to PMC 5250-2 (SIGS)(An eigth of an inch worth of paper). Everything you ever wanted to know, but were afraid to ask.

The collar dogs are just the regular ones.

Through


----------

